# Οικογενειακοί μύθοι



## VickyN (Apr 1, 2012)

Κάθε οικογένεια έχει τους δικούς της μύθους. Στη δική μου, οι πιο ενδιαφέροντες ήταν γλωσσικού περιεχομένου.

Ο παππούς μου έλεγε ότι το πιο εύκολο πράγμα στον κόσμο είναι να μάθεις γλώσσες, με μοναδικό όπλο τα λατινικά. Και δεν το έλεγε μόνο, αλλά το είχε εφαρμόσει στη πράξη. Μιλούσε, ο αθεόφοβος, οκτώ ξένες γλώσσες, σχεδόν όλες εξαιρετικά. Άλλες τις είχε μάθει παιδί στην Ανατολική Ρωμυλία, μα τις πιο πολλές τις έμαθε μεγάλος, διαβάζοντας λογοτεχνία.

Σπούδασε γιατρός κι έτσι τον ήξερε ο πολύς κόσμος, αλλά ο ίδιος θεωρούσε τον εαυτό του πρώτα απ’ όλα μεταφραστή και διερμηνέα.

Όπως συμβαίνει συχνά στο σινάφι μας, δεν την κυνήγησε τη δουλειά – αυτή ήρθε και τον βρήκε. Βρέθηκε στην Ήπειρο όταν εμφανίστηκε η ανάγκη να δοθούν επίσημα ελληνικά ονόματα σ’ όλα αυτά τα μέρη που είχαν απελευθερωθεί πρόσφατα. Μια λοιπόν που ήξερε τούρκικα και σλάβικα και βουλγάρικα, του ’πεσε ο κλήρος να γυρίζει από χωριό σε χωριό, να ρωτά τα τοπωνύμια που επικρατούσαν, να τα συγκρίνει με όσα έβλεπε γύρω του και να τα προσαρμόζει. Κι έτσι από γλωσσομαθής έγινε μεταφραστής.

Μου έκανε εντύπωση η θηριώδης μνήμη του, που την εξασκούσε συστηματικά. Ήξερε να απαγγέλλει ποταμούς στίχων – αρχαίους, σύγχρονους και πολλές φορές δικούς του. Η βιβλιοθήκη του δεν κάλυπτε τοίχους, είχε όμως τον Ήλιο και μπόλικα δίγλωσσα λεξικά. Κι ήταν εκείνος που αποφάσιζε πότε εμείς, τα εγγόνια του, ήμασταν έτοιμοι για το επόμενο βιβλίο, τον επόμενο συγγραφέα.

Ήταν 85 –μόλις είχα μπει στη γερμανική σχολή– όταν μου έφερε με ενθουσιασμό ένα δώρο που πίστευε ότι θα μου φανεί πολύτιμο, ένα καινούριο γερμανοελληνικό λεξικό. Αν και είχε τον Τσουκανά για ευαγγέλιο, αναγνώριζε ότι δεν κάλυπτε τις εξελίξεις στην επιστημονική και τεχνική ορολογία. Μου χάρισε λοιπόν το, ολοκαίνουργιο τότε, λεξικό του Χάρη Πάτση, για να με βοηθήσει μ’ εκείνη τη διαβολεμένη βιολογία της πρώτης γυμνασίου που, αν τυχόν έχετε αναμετρηθεί μαζί της, ξέρετε γιατί με παίδευε.

Ο παππούς μου ο Γιάννης συνέχισε να δουλεύει ως τεχνικός μεταφραστής μέχρι τα 90 του. Ήτανε θεόκουφος και χρειαζόταν μεγεθυντικό φακό για να διαβάσει. Είχε όμως τους πελάτες του, και τους επισκεπτόταν τακτικά, με τα πόδια όσους ήταν στο κέντρο της Αθήνας και με το λεωφορείο όσους ήταν πιο μακριά. Ήταν γεμάτος ζωντάνια και τα ’χε τετρακόσια.

Κι αν έχω κάτι να ευχηθώ σε όλους μας, είναι στα ενενηνταφεύγα μας να γυρνάμε στα βιβλιοπωλεία ή όπου αλλού και να ψάχνουμε για καινούρια, ακόμα καλύτερα λεξικά.

VickyN


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2012)

Τον τελευταίο καιρό, συνειδητοποιώντας ότι κάποιες οικογενειακές φωτογραφίες στα σκονισμένα συρτάρια θα μείνουν πιθανότατα για πάντα πια ανερμήνευτες άρχισα να επανεκτιμώ ιδιαίτερα την αξία των οικογενειακών μύθων όπως αυτός που μας πρόσφερες, Βίκυ (και επίτρεψέ μου ένα ευχαριστώ, γι' αυτό). Έχω την αίσθηση ότι τα πολυμέσα στο διαδίκτυο θα προσφέρουν πρόσφορο έδαφος για να σωθούν και οικογενειακές αναμνήσεις αλλά και η εποχή που τις συνοδεύει. Η ενέργεια που ακτινοβολούν οι κιτρινισμένες φωτογραφίες, οι ιστορίες από τα παιδικά μας χρόνια, οι αναμνήσεις πολλαπλασιάζονται επί ανάλογες εμπειρίες των διαδικτυακών φίλων και επισκεπτών και δημιουργούν κομμάτια γνήσιας ιστορίας, όπως π.χ. σε αυτήν εδώ τη δημοσίευση του ΔτΝ και καθ' ημάς Μαρίνου.

Η αφήγηση της Βίκυς με συγκίνησε προσωπικά και για άλλον ένα λόγο. Ένα τέταρτο της καταγωγής μου, από τον παππού (πρώτο από αριστερά), που ελάχιστα τον γνώρισα, προέρχεται από την Αγχίαλο, στους κάμπους της Ρωμυλίας. Και τι σύμπτωση, αυτές τις ημέρες τον αναγνώρισα σε μια φωτογραφία μιας γλεντζέδικης παρέας. Από την ηλικία της πρώτης πιτσιρίκας από αριστερά (της μητέρας μου) συμπεραίνω ότι η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1920. Οι άντρες μοιάζουν· ίσως είναι συγγενείς, αλλά πώς να το ξέρεις; Το κέφι πρέπει να ήταν όμως μπόλικο αν κρίνω από το μαντολίνο και... το γραμμόφωνο που κομίζει στην παρέα ο νεαρότερος άντρας, δεξιά. (Γραμμόφωνο ήταν κάτι φορητό, που κουρδιζόταν και έπαιζαν εκείνη την εποχή μουσική από μεγάλους δίσκους, τους λεγόμενους 78 στροφών. ;)).





_Οικογενειακό γλέντι, κάπου στην Αττική, τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1920_


----------



## Marinos (Apr 1, 2012)

Ντάνκε, ντόκτορ. Και ζήτω οι παλιές φωτογραφίες, σε κουτιά παπουτσιών συνήθως.


----------



## sarant (Apr 1, 2012)

Η ανάμνηση της Βίκυς με συγκίνησε ιδιαίτερα, μου θύμισε τον δικό μου παππού.

Δόκτορα, δεν ήξερα ότι βαστάς από την Αγχίαλο. Θα έχει και κάμπους, αλλά η πόλη είναι παραθαλάσσια, και μάλιστα σε ένα είδος χερσόνησου. Πομόριε σήμερα.

Την Αγχίαλο την κάψανε το 1906 και οι περισσότεροι Ρωμιοί φύγανε (π.χ. στη Νέα Αγχίαλο). Όχι όμως όλοι -άλλοι που έμειναν ήταν η οικογένεια του Θ. Λασκαρίδη, για τον οποίο έχω πει πολλά παλιότερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2012)

sarant said:


> Δόκτορα, δεν ήξερα ότι βαστάς από την Αγχίαλο. Θα έχει και κάμπους, αλλά η πόλη είναι παραθαλάσσια, και μάλιστα σε ένα είδος χερσόνησου. Πομόριε σήμερα.


Και από την Αγχίαλο. Που φυσικά :) είναι αγχί-αλος, παραθαλάσσια (οι κάμποι ξέμειναν επειδή είχα ξεκινήσει να γράφω για Ρωμυλία, αλλά όταν γράφεις εκατό πράγματα μαζί σήμερα...) Και από το Γύθειο. Και από την Ύδρα. Και από την Αθήνα. :)


----------



## Themis (Apr 1, 2012)

Δόκτορα, αν το ψάξεις λίγο ακόμα είμαι σίγουρος ότι εφτά μέρη θα ερίζουν για την καταγωγή σου. Εκτός αν σήμερα σταματάς στα τέσσερα λόγω τετράχρονων. Με συγκίνησε κι εμένα πολύ η διήγηση της Βίκυς - δυστυχώς, για τους παπούδες που _δεν _πρόλαβα ή πρόλαβα ελάχιστα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2012)

Ανεμομαζώματα Θέμη, ανεμομαζώματα. ;) :)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 1, 2012)

Τι όμορφη αφήγηση, Βίκυ, ευχαριστούμε! 
Δρ, πολύ ...προχώ η παρέα της μαμάς σου, η κυρία με το μαντολίνο, καπνίζει με ασυνήθιστη για την εποχή μαγκιά!


----------

